# How do weight loss pills work?



## Derek Wilson (Dec 9, 2018)

If you decide to try weight-loss pills to lose bodyweight, you will still need to burn more calories than you eat in order to lose body weight. The weight loss pills you try might help to suppress your appetite or burn fat, but they cannot help you lose any weight if you consume more calories than you burn off while you take them.


A healthy, balanced diet containing the basic food groups, vitamins, minerals, and essential fatty acids--combined with regular physical activity--is the healthiest and most effective way to lose weight and maintain a healthy body weight. Moderation is key to a healthy lifestyle and ongoing weight management.


If you need help with a diet plan or exercise program, or if you are considering taking weight loss pills or supplements, it is recommended that you consult with your health care practitioner. Thanks!


----------

